# Headlamp Lens Film



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

The headlamp lenses on my 03' Maxima keep getting foggy. I recondition them with Mother's Plastic Cleaner followed by the polish which works great but only lasts a few weeks before I need to do it again. Anyone know if I clean the lenses then cover them with Lens film if this will prohibit them from getting foggy again? Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

grlica said:


> The headlamp lenses on my 03' Maxima keep getting foggy. I recondition them with Mother's Plastic Cleaner followed by the polish which works great but only lasts a few weeks before I need to do it again. Anyone know if I clean the lenses then cover them with Lens film if this will prohibit them from getting foggy again? Thanks.


Is there any fogginess on the inside or just on the outside? If I read your post correctly seems to be the outside so I would say most likely poor quality lens is the culprit. You could definitely try a film and see if that helps, a lot cheaper than buying new headlights!!

PS: I just saw your other post. Did you or someone else paint the lens (VHT or similar) and then removed it?


----------



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, it only gets foggy on the outside.

I never painted the lens.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

grlica said:


> Yeah, it only gets foggy on the outside.
> 
> I never painted the lens.


This stuff comes highly recommended from what I've read:

Nissan Maxima (00-03) Headlight Covers


----------



## seijack (Sep 25, 2006)

What gets foggy is the coating on the light..you need to get all of the film off ..The mothers product will not get it all off...First use 1000 grit wet sand paper on the light to get all of the old film off. Then use your Mothers product to buff the surface to a clear finish...It should last a life time...I did mine that way and it is great so far


----------

